
Can an algorithm replace the pill? Natural Cycles app wants to do just that - goshx
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/natural-cycles-ovulation-app
======
dozzie
There already is a method that works like that:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vatican_roulette](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vatican_roulette)
It doesn't work that well.

